# Advantages of registering birth in Portugal with the UK Consulate?



## absy (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi

I'm British and planning to have a child with my Portuguese wife in Portugal.

I was chatting to a friend earlier and trying to ascertain the advantages of registering the birth in Portugal with the UK authorities.

*Does anyone know if there are any?*

All I can think of is that it might prove useful for the child when they grow up (eg maybe if they get married or need to get passports for their own kids in the future)

For reference we don't need to register the birth with the UK authorities to get the child a British passport.

Thanks in advance.
Absy


----------

